

How programmers get rich (Article from 1982) - acangiano
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,923148-1,00.html

======
run4yourlives
>and he recently bought himself a new $18,000 Datsun Turbo 280-ZX sports car.

lol

